# Sticky  Our Favorite Halloween RECIPES.



## Big Howlin

*Post your favorite Halloween Recipes here.*

_:jol:
Rules:
Good = Graveyard Cupcakes with Tombstone Cookies._
_Bad = Alaskan Lobster in a Champagne Sauce._​


----------



## Big Howlin

Ill start heheh.








*Simple. Chocolate Cup Cakes...chocolate icing.
I made the tombstones with graham crackers (shaped with knife) then covered with icing 
Candy worms and candy pumpkins on chocolate icing with green candy sprinkles for grass!*


----------



## slightlymad

Cool 

Unfortunately I packed my recipes up in December Be back then


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I'm glad this thread was formed. I'll have to get out my creative side in cooking and start experimenting and sharing my ideas.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

I make HOt Maggot Salad- dont have a pic tho- its bascially a hot chicken and rice casserole but we call it the name above- grosses people out ( rice looks like maggots in a creamy base)- but they eat it anyways!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Recipie halloweengoddessrn?


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

1 chicken- cooked, cut up into pieces
3 cups cooked white rice
1 onion chopped
1 jar pimento
2 cans sliced black olives
1 bunch celery, chopped
1 can water chestnuts, chopped
1 cup mayo
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 can cream of celery soup
season salt and pepper to taste
mix this all together in a grease casserole dish, or several
bake @ 350 for 1 hour until bubbling hot
you can top with french fried onion rings or cheese last 15 minutes of baking
Enjoy!


----------



## Lilly

Okay this isn't a recipe, but just something I did for one of our partys a few yrs ago.
Body is salt dough and fillings are chicken, ham, tuna, egg salads with crab meat and sauce for brains








I put the chips on the hip bones
on a board with foil ,setting on 2 pillars


----------



## Big Howlin

very cool! I like that idea.


----------



## Big Howlin

*I found this for those who like making cookies. 
Its a how to for making COOKIE CUTTERS:

I can think of some very cool things I would make.
*


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Heres a pic of Spider web dip- your basic seven layer dip but I made the spider outta Exlarge Olives and made the web by piping sour cream on the guac layer and then taking a tooth pick to drag lines forming the spider web affect.


----------



## Big Howlin

Oh man Im gonna try that one!!


----------



## IshWitch

Our favorite meatball recipe is always a hit at our party!

One bag frozen meatballs from Sam's Club.
One jar each of apple and grape jelly.
One bottle of chili sauce. 
Dump all ingredients in a slow cooker, cook on high for one hour then turn down to low for at least 3 more. Can stay on throughout party. 
Throw these on and let them go, super easy and you will get raves!


----------



## Lilly

halloweengoddessrn
I like the olive spider in your webbing ,great idea 

Ishwitch ....jelly huh.. now thats different
I make my special meatball recipe and use cream of mushroom soup, then basically same as you ..they work very well in a slow cooker or sometimes I use a foil pan and the sterno method.


----------



## Fangs

Lilly---- What a great "spread" you made! I bet that was the hit of the party! That was a really cool idea! Nice job!

Halloweengoddessrn----I agree, that was a sveet looking spider you made with the black olives!

I can't wait to try some of your recipes! Thanks for sharing, and starting this thread Cheetah! :>


----------



## Fangs

Cheetahclub67 said:


> *I found this for those who like making cookies.
> Its a how to for making COOKIE CUTTERS:
> 
> I can think of some very cool things I would make.
> *


Thanks Cheetah!  Bookmarked it and am ready to start .... LOL well almost! LOL :googly:


----------



## Fangs

Here is a link for a Kitty Litter Cake that I wanted to try and haven't gotten to yet. Just thought maybe you would like to try it. :> It's from a Halloween recipe website. 

http://www.fabulousfoods.com/recipes/dessert/cakes/kittylittercake.html


----------



## Lilly

guess i should have read this first i just put a litter box thread up sry DFBl it is same one i did add apic of one i made though
im diggin gthru old pics and should have more soon of others i have made for our partys


----------



## Fangs

Sorry Lilly, it's my bat! (LOL, bad) ..... Guess we both posted around the same time! LOL :googly: You know, great minds think alike right? LOL 
At least you have made this one! I just had the link, and wasn't sure if I should post it or not. LOL 
Can't wait to try/see more of your recipes! :>


----------



## PeeWeePinson

*Bird Poop*

Try this link for a good and gross Halloween treat:

http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/recs/553/Bird_Poop40692.shtml


----------



## Lilly

Thanks peewee will keep that site in mind


----------



## Catbert

I just had a idea. making a bread skeleton. You would make the bread dough, Bend it over stuff from around the kitchen so it can be 3 dimensional. Bake, and assemble. I have a recipe that would be really good for this but I lost my cookbook.


----------



## Nightwing

Here's Meathead - Cream cheese spread on a skull, ham strips on top of the cream cheese, egg yolks for eyes
View attachment 221


----------



## witchywoman

When I did my party a couple years ago I did a "dead" body on the table. I called him Uncle Bob because I used that "Bob" head that came on the stake. So anyways, I stuffed a shirt and jeans to be human form, but then I ripped spots out, like for his leg, I put in a roll of summer sausage, for his ribs, I used crackers, stomach bbq weinee's. Arms, I think I used cheeses. I am trying to find my pics on cd, but for some reason, that month is missing. If I find it I will try to post it. It was a hit at the party. I also labeled the meatballs as eyeballs and such. Then I also made it look like we cut him open, so there was fake blood everywhere.


----------



## AzKittie74

Thought I would make sure you all know of this site!!
http://www.theyrecoming.com/
I love these pastries!


----------



## sadayo

Cheetahclub67 said:


> *I found this for those who like making cookies.
> Its a how to for making COOKIE CUTTERS:
> 
> I can think of some very cool things I would make.
> *


Wow, as a Home Depot employee, I will never look at aluminum flashing the same way again. I will think cookie cutters every time I see a roll come through my line.


----------



## Big Howlin

*A HD employee...lucky. I would be using that discount so much. You do get a discount right?*
The home depot near my mom had a few employees win the lottery recently and they all quit heheh


----------



## sadayo

*Floating Hand*

No discounts.  I think it's a way of keeping people honest, so associates aren't buying product on someone else's behalf in order to pass on the savings. A couple perks, though... I'm there to see the holiday product going on the shelf and can anxiously wait for stuff to go on sale!

Anyways, I think one of my favorite "recipes" if you will, is the floating hand in the punch bowl. You take a latex glove and fill it with your liquid of choice, freeze it, take off the glove "mold," and presto. Throw it in your "bubbling cauldron of acid."


----------



## AzKittie74

http://www.wilton.com/
this is a cool site if your making halloween treats for kids.


----------



## edwood saucer

Hey AZKittie,

That "Their Coming" site is a riot.

We are doing the white chocolate covered cherry eyeballs for sure.


----------



## AzKittie74

Oh me 2!! I think I'll be soaking some in 151 for us grown ups ;O) they are awesome!


----------



## ~Morganna~

*Halloween recipes Brain Dip*

_Here's mine!! You use the brain mold from ACC or OTC for this one.

1 can tomato soup
2 packages of cream cheese
1 cup mayo
1 cup each finely chopped celery, green onion and maybe about 1/2-3/4 cups 
choped fresh parsley
1 package of Knox Gelatin dissolved in 1/3 cup hot water
2 cans crabmeat
2 cans baby shrimp
cayenne to taste

Use mayonnaise to grease your brain mold. In a medium saucepan over medium 
heat, mix together all ingredients (except gelatin) and add spice to taste. 
Heat it until everything melts together and gets all bubbly, then add 
gelatin mixture. Stir well, pour into mold and refrigerate overnight.

Voila!! There's usually a little extra that won't fit in the mold so you 
can snack on this stuff while warm too!

_


----------



## jackielantern

Meatballs:

1 bag of frozen Sam's meatballs
2 pkg of sliced mushrooms (optional)
16 oz light sour cream
1.5 cups water
2 pkg Schilling Auj Juis season packets

Line jelly roll pan with paper towels (3 layers deep). Warm up meatballs in oven to drain excess grease. In sauce pan heat up sour cream, water & auj juis seasoning. Add mushrooms. Add all to slow cooker. It's good to go for the evening. If you like the sauce thicker, just add cornstarch or flour, whichever you prefer.


----------



## Lilly

AZ..
for next yr try soaking your cherries in "Fireball" if you can find it down there.
It is a cinnamon whiskey...by McGuillicuddys
once you try these you will be hooked.
I usually soak mine for at least 6 months
dump all juice out replace with fireball
use juice for something else like 
jello shots with vodka or something


----------



## scare-m

edwood saucer said:


> Hey AZKittie,
> 
> That "Their Coming" site is a riot.
> 
> We are doing the white chocolate covered cherry eyeballs for sure.


Another version I have done is *Dracula Eyes*

1 bag of full size mashmallows

1 Jar Marichino Cherries ( no stem, you guys can "marinate":googly: if you wish)

1 Bag Chocolate chips

Step 1 Slice a small hole in the marshmallow (white of eye)

Step 2 Insert cherry into marshmallow, with pit hole of cherry sticking outward

Step 3 Place chocolate chip into the cherry (as pupil)

***Optional But messy

Before you place them on a tray mix a little red food color with Karo syrup and place on tray for added appeal

Never tried toasting them in a hot oven for a couple minutes... might work


----------



## Ghostess

*Halloween Cheesecake, that IS NOT pumpkin flavored!*










One of the things that I consider my specialty for any celebration is my baked cheesecake. I've had people beg me to make them for them, offer to pay for them...etc. Cheesecakes are relatively easy to make, there are just a lot of steps to it, and it's pretty time consuming. I started off making them from recipes about 10 years or so ago, then just kinda of combined all those recipes into my own recipe that works the best for me. I don't like pumpkin cheesecake, so this is kind of how I get a little festive spin on it. This is the basic recipe:

Deanna's Baked Cheesecake

¾ cup margarine or butter, softened
1 ¼ cup all purpose flour
3 tbsp flour
¼ cup sugar
1 ¾ cups sugar
3 egg yolks
2 tbsp lemon juice
5 8-ounce packages cream cheese
5 eggs
¼ cup heavy or whipping cream
¼ tsp salt

1.	In small bowl with mixer at low speed, beat butter, 1 ¼ cups flour, ¼ cup sugar, 1 egg yolk and half of lemon juice until dough is well mixed.
2.	Refrigerate, covered, for one hour. Preheat oven to 400°F. Press 1/3 of dough into bottom of 10-inch spring-form pan. Bake 8 minutes, cool.
3.	Turn oven to 475°F. In large bowl with mixer at medium speed, beat cream cheese just until smooth; slowly beat in 1 ¾ cups sugar until smooth.
4.	With mixer at low speed, beat in 3 tbsp flour and remaining ingredients until smooth. At high speed, beat 5 minutes.
5.	Press rest of dough around side of springform pan to within one inch of top; do not bake dough.
6.	Pour cheese mixture into pan; bake 14 minutes. Turn oven to 300°F; bake 45 minutes. Turn off oven; leave in oven 30 minutes. Remove; cool in pan on rack. Chill.
7.	Remove from pan, serve it up!

Now, for Halloween (or when I want something with some extra flavor) I add chocolate to it. I used to just mix in cocoa powder with some of the cream cheese mixture and give it a marble blend... but now I've learned the joys of GANACHE! I just mix up a small batch of ganache (or use the extra leftover from other projects) and coat the bottom of the crust before I put in the cream cheese mixture. After I pour in the cake mixture, I drizzle more ganache on top in a spiral starting in the center of the batter and moving out toward the edge. Then I take a butter knife and pull it through the top of the batter from the center outward to create a spiderweb design. Then I bake as usual. It adds just the right amount of rich chocolate to an already rich cake and makes a nice Halloween-ish design. I add a little spider to the top (or you could make some of Britta's spiders) and it's a good-looking dessert.


----------



## Ghostess

*Sliced Snake & Veggies over Maggots*









Every year, I try to add something new. In 2007 during the summer, I was playing around in the kitchen, and came up with a pretty decent little concoction made from beef sausage and fresh veggies on a bed of wild rice. I thought it would be a good dish to serve up for the party since it was really easy to make. This is the simple family dinner size recipe, you can double or triple as needed for parties.

Sliced Snake and Veggies over Maggots

1 package Beef Sausage

2 tbsp olive oil

1 green pepper

1 large onion

1 8-oz package mushrooms

1 cup mini carrots (or 3 regular carrots)

3 medium zucchini (or yellow squash- or both!)

Salt and pepper

1.
Start the rice. I usually just use a boxed wild rice mix. It takes about 30 minutes for the rice to cook (depending on brand and type)
2.
Cut up all the vegetables into bite sized pieces: julienne the carrots for quicker cooking, slice mushrooms into 4 quarters each, keep zucchini and squash in larger pieces or they will get too mushy. 
3.
Preheat large skillet with 2 tablespoons olive oil.
4.
Cut the sausage into bite sized rounds and set aside.
5.
Cook veggies all together in skillet, with a little sprinkle of salt and pepper, just until the onions start to get translucent and the other veggies get a little soft. You don't want to over cook them, especially the zucchini. Remove from heat and transfer veggies to another dish.
6.
Cook sausage in same pan just until hot and remove from heat.
7.
Pour prepared rice into large dish or casserole, then place veggies over it, then the sausage. Serve it up!


----------



## Lilly

those both look very good ..will have to try them
thanks


----------



## IshWitch

I lost a recipe that we had at our first party and people have since asked about.
It was called something like "Bodyparts Dip" or body bits or something.
It was delicious and meaty with hamburger, cocktail franks and looked kind of gross.

Anybody know of it? I'd love to make it again.


----------



## IshWitch

sadayo said:


> No discounts.  I think it's a way of keeping people honest, so associates aren't buying product on someone else's behalf in order to pass on the savings. A couple perks, though... I'm there to see the holiday product going on the shelf and can anxiously wait for stuff to go on sale!
> 
> Anyways, I think one of my favorite "recipes" if you will, is the floating hand in the punch bowl. You take a latex glove and fill it with your liquid of choice, freeze it, take off the glove "mold," and presto. Throw it in your "bubbling cauldron of acid."


Our dtr has worked at HD for 8 years and it is true, no discount but great heads-up on sales!

As for the floating hand, never, and I mean NEVER use a "latex" glove. I'm a nurse and too many people are allergic to latex. If it effects their skin from touching it imagine what it could do to someones innards. Use the plastic gloves that they do in subway. And to help with the realism, make 2 of them and freeze them hanging over something round like a frozen juice container or a bowl.


----------



## IshWitch

AzKittie74 said:


> Oh me 2!! I think I'll be soaking some in 151 for us grown ups ;O) they are awesome!


I don't see the cherries on there, can anyone post it?


----------



## crossblades400

wow these all look great!


----------



## Silent Requiem

yummm!


----------



## serephina

here is an idea for making Banana Cream Pie into a Halloween gross-out that Kids Love! This probably wouldnt work for adults, or maybe so! lol

One year, to impress my step daughter who was 10yrs old, I made her favorite desert, Banana Cream Pie, but Changed it to "booger Cream Pie"
its super easy to make from scratch, laughably easy really, all I did different was added about 1 1/2 Cups Rice Crispies to the banana/vanila pudding mixture..it made it all "boogery"

It was such a fun treat to make, and of course, she, being only 10 LOVED IT lol ( it did taste and look great  )

Again, its pretty gross sounding..but kids that age love stuff like that :googly:


----------



## Lilly

that does sound gross seraphina, but prob would be a hit


----------



## drazster

AzKittie74 said:


> Thought I would make sure you all know of this site!!
> http://www.theyrecoming.com/
> I love these pastries!


Their cakes are amazing. I did try one of their ideas. I think I found it on there. Here is my skull cake with flaming eyes.

By the time I lit the eyes most people at the party were too busy or buzzing to care but I enjoyed it and it's a neat effect. Sorry about the blurry photo.


















just stick two shot glasses in holes you cut in the skull cake. Fill with 151 and light. oh, and it may ruin the shot glass I don't recall.


----------



## HallowEve

*Great Idea!*

Thanks for sharing the pictures! This idea is great I love it!


----------



## Demon Dog

A very simple hors doeuvre: 
slice in half and pit large dates; 
stuff with whipped cream cheese; 
break up a shredded wheat cake into strands
arrange stuffed dates on a plate (stuffed side up) and add two strands of shredded wheat to each for antennae.

I called this pus stuffed cockroaches on the half shell. Unfortunately my wife forbid me to serve them at our party as it turned out one guest had a bug phobia. Maybe it was fortunate - I got them all to myself afterwards and they really are good. I've been banned from the kitchen prior to a party ever since then.


----------



## willyqpublic

This isn't quite a halloween recipe... it is however, gross enough that I'm sure some of you will appreciate it. I present: MEAT BABY!

http://www.dailywaste.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/gross-meat.jpg


----------



## scareme

That is soo funny willy. That would totality gross out everyone at the party.


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy

Ok people, let's get some pumpkin pancake recipes n pumpkin egg nog and pumpkin cheese cake and pumpkin pie n pumpkin punch n pumpkin ice cream n pumpkin/anything fall like recipes. Things that look halloweenish r fun but using actual harvest ingredients, that's where its at. I have a halloween cookbook that I can post some good recipes later on when I'm home from work, please everyone do the same. I really would like a great pumpkin cheese cake recipe, I love pumpkin cheese cake, I can live off it through the fall lol.


----------



## midnighthags

*Halloween recipes*

Great skull cake!


----------



## debbie5

I just made some oatmeal scotchies (oatmeal cookie with butterscotch chips...recipe is on back of the chip bag) but added in lots of pumpkin pie spice and choppped apples. OMG- they taste like a caramel apple cookie! YUM!


----------



## debbie5

OMG..meat baby would certainly save on your food costs for the party. One look at it & no one would have any appetite left. That is sooo nasty & wrong. But great at the same time.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

well darn, i was going to suggest the hand in the punchbowl but was beaten too it, but the one i saw was made using water that was frozen into ice. its a great idea that i would love to try.


----------



## debbie5

If you use distilled water, it will freeze much clearer.


----------



## PoisonIvy

I like making mini cupcakes and then frosting them white white icing then take that gel icing you can buy and make them look like blood shot eyes. You can make the pupils different colors. They were a hit at my party last year


----------



## Hauntiholik

I had pumpkin pancakes for dinner the other night.

Maple Pecan Syrup

1 cup maple syrup
1 tablespoon butter
1/4 cup pecans, chopped 

Heat syrup and butter until butter is melted; remove from heat. Stir in pecans; Keep warm.


Spicy Pumpkin Pancakes

2 1/3 cups Bisquick
1/3 cup canned pumpkin (Not Pumpkin Pie Mix)
1 1/4 cups milk
2 tablespoons sugar
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger
2 eggs

Stir pancake ingredients until well blended.

Pour batter by slightly less than 1/4 cupfuls onto hot griddle (grease griddle if necessary). Cook until edges are dry. Turn; cook until golden brown. Serve with syrup.


----------



## Death's Door

That recipe sounds great Haunti!!! I just printed it out so I can make them for Sunday breakfast. Thanx!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Da Weiner said:


> That recipe sounds great Haunti!!! I just printed it out so I can make them for Sunday breakfast. Thanx!


That recipe makes about 16 pancakes (5 inch diameter) so adjust accordingly.


----------



## Death's Door

Hauntiholik said:


> That recipe makes about 16 pancakes (5 inch diameter) so adjust accordingly.


Thanx for the tip - When I make breakfast on Sunday, I usually have leftovers so I can take some to work for my breakfast during the week and I can freeze the rest.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Pumpkin pudding - as easy as it sounds.

follow the instructions for 1 large box of instant vanilla pudding 
add a can of pureed pumpkin and spices (cinnamon, ground ginger, ground allspice)

yumm-o


----------



## Ms. Wicked

That sounds great!


----------



## greetethomas

Hello Friends,
The topic of discussion over here is very tempting and yummy....even I want to share my favorite Halloween recipes....and they are as follows....
Ghost Toasts,Cheese-Finger Food,Hallo-Bean Salad,Pizza Mummies,Apple Bites,Creepy Cupcakes,Witch's House Cake,Scrumptious Skeletons and many more....


----------



## PeeWeePinson

*Gross but Good*

Easy Peasy: Rice Krispie Treats rolled in melted milk chocalate. Stuck in candy corns. Arranged on a new and clean child's tolit. Gross, I know, but the treats were good and eaten once I got someone to start trying them.


----------



## Erebus

My favorite was the eyeballs we did. My mom made then so I am not sure how she did them, but I know it was penutbutter balls, dipped in chocolate, then a white choloate mini kisses (not sure if that is what it is called, but like the hershey kisses, just very small), turned upside down and pushed into the penutbutter. then a little blue food coloring for the pupil. Not sure what she used for the veins, I guess some kind of strawberry jelly or something. top left of the picture


----------



## fick209

PeeWee, that is disgusting

All your treats look good Erebus, I like the fingers and the eyeballs


----------



## LairMistress

I usually make "Ghosts in the Graveyard" pudding dessert, which I believe I got out of a Kraft Halloween recipe booklet. I'm sure you've all heard of it, but just in case:

Freeze a tub of whipped cream before you plan to begin.

Make instant chocolate pudding according to directions (2 pkgs if I recall? sorry, I can't find the recipe booklet), and spoon it into a square or rectangle dish.

Crush Oreos in a baggie (I'm sure there was a number to use, I never used as many as they said to), enough to cover the pudding as "dirt". The chocolate creme Oreos work best, if you don't want "snow" (white creme) in your "dirt".

Prop up graham crackers or other cookies to make tombstones with, write on them with food gel if desired

Spoon out "ghosts" using the frozen whipped cream to place around cemetery, add eyes with food gel if desired

Place mellowcreme pumpkins around cemetery, keep refrigerated before/after serving, of course.

I guess I don't have any existing pix of this, but it's cute and delicious! (OK, so I did a quick search for a photo online, and it includes the actual recipe if you need numbers  http://www.backofthebox.com/recipes/desserts/ghosts-in-the-graveyard-g.html)

This year, I'd like to make this: http://www.instructables.com/id/Halloween-Graveyard-Brownies/ ...but I think it might work better if the bottom pan were dark metal rather than glass? It just seems like it would make a brighter glow, although I guess it might be difficult to find a metal pan that your glass pan could fit into.


----------



## BadTable Manor

Demon Dog said:


> A very simple hors doeuvre:
> slice in half and pit large dates;
> stuff with whipped cream cheese;
> break up a shredded wheat cake into strands
> arrange stuffed dates on a plate (stuffed side up) and add two strands of shredded wheat to each for antennae.
> 
> I called this pus stuffed cockroaches on the half shell. Unfortunately my wife forbid me to serve them at our party as it turned out one guest had a bug phobia. Maybe it was fortunate - I got them all to myself afterwards and they really are good. I've been banned from the kitchen prior to a party ever since then.


I am SOOOOO stealing this idea! I wonder how it would taste if I mixed in bacon bits to the cream cheese. You know, for that delightful buggy "crunch".


----------



## singe

here's the planned menu for my House of Horror party:

*Chicken Rot Pies* (mini pot pies)

*Knuckle Sandwiches* (finger breadsticks cut and filled with pesto cream cheese and sun-dried tomatoes) 
Recipe

*Goblin gall stones* (meatballs and sauce)

*Giant Warts *(little salt potatoes)

*Deadly Toadstools* (stuffed mushrooms)

*Slivers of Mollusk* (pastry pinwheels) 
Recipe

*Undead Bread* (pumpkin ginger bread) 
Recipe

*Trilobites* (trilobyte fossil imprinted sugar cookies)
Recipe

*Bat Wings & Guanomole* (blue corn chips and guacamole)

*Beetle Larvae* (white cheddar cheese puffs)


----------



## debbie5

LOL @ Guanomole!


----------



## Jan

Re the graveyard pudding dessert described by LairMistress (8-26-2010), this is a hit in my home as well. My favorite thing about it is the Oreo dirt--it always looks great.

I like adding a fence, either with Keebler Fudge Sticks (choc-covered wafers; regular choc wafers get soggy, but the choc-covered ones stand up well) or chocolate licorice twists. 

Pepperidge Farm Milano cookies are a good shape for headstones. 

Also, because I never could get the hang of making whipped-topping ghosts that keep their shape, I've started using Marshmallow Peeps Ghosts. (I think I put them on a toothpick to help them stand up.)

That brownie version is a great idea--I love the graves!!! Very cool. Maybe I'll try a combination of the two (use the brownie but incorporate the dirt).


----------



## Twisted-Spider

*We found a really great web site for Halloween recipes - I hope to have time to make them all. Check out this link: *

*http://www.myscienceproject.org/halloween.htmlhttp://www.myscienceproject.org/halloween.html*

*This is one gives us the secrect to getting our recipe to glow under a black light... *

*Tonic Water - The Secret to **Ghostly Glowing Jell-O Shots*
Jell-O that glows under black light. What's the trick? Tonic water. The quinine is luminescent under ultraviolet light. Jell-O made with tonic water will light up eerily. We found that Berry Blue is one of the best colors to show off that ectoplasmic glow. You'll get a brighter light if you make your Jell-O with tonic water as the only liquid (boiling half, and adding half cold), but it won't taste that good. Plus, you want some booze in there. We found that some Malibu takes the edge off the quinine's bitterness and works well with the berry flavor. Make regular Jell-O shots, or use a mold to make a glowing brain. Glowing Jell-O also looks good in other props, like syringes and petri dishes.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Oh yeah thi is a great recipe I have made it a few times before. It sounds strange with the jelly but is very delicious. Nevee thought abotu it for Hallowen thought Great job Ishwitch


----------



## wicKED

I thought I would share some of the best recipes I have come across over the years. You can find them here on my blog link : wicKED Recipes


----------



## beatlerat

How about cupcakes?


----------



## CelticWitch

SO making these this year...Blood Clot Brain Cupcakes! http://www.notquitenigella.com/2009...-cupcakes-happy-friday-the-13th-for-tomorrow/


----------



## Copchick

CelticWitch said:


> SO making these this year...Blood Clot Brain Cupcakes! http://www.notquitenigella.com/2009...-cupcakes-happy-friday-the-13th-for-tomorrow/


Oh those are too cool! I've gotta make 'em for work.


----------



## Hairazor

Blood clot brain cupcakes, too cool


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Sam Adams Oktoberfest beer. nomnomnom


----------



## spookymulder76

My fiance and I came up with this recipe by mixing our 2 favorite cheese dips. The result was quite good. 


Double Cheese Dip

1 Block Velveeta Cheese
2-3 8oz Blocks of Cream Cheese
1 lb Bob Evans Sausage 
1 lb Ground Beef
2-3 cans Rotel Tomatoes (drained)
Tortilla Chips

Brown sausage and ground beef. Cut up the Velveeta and Cream Cheese into blocks. 
Drain the tomatoes. Put all the ingredients in a crock pot on high heat. Stir often and there you go. 

If you like it hot add some cayenne pepper and/or replace regular sausage with the spicy kind.


----------



## debbie5

This is brilliant! Brains In A Jar! Not only can u make it ahead, it's decorative AND...there is an attached link to print out the labels! VERY original! http://www.livinglocurto.com/2011/10/halloween-recipe-brains/

the 1/2 pint jars are about $1 each. 8 ounces is a half pint....you could make these in clear plastic cups as well, but I like the "specimen" look of using the jars....

or there are plastic jars, a bit less $$ http://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/fin118.html


----------



## GC19

all this looks and sounds so good


----------



## JOwenR2

My boss is going as Walt from Breaking Bad, I just convinced him to make sugar glass with blue food coloring and break it up @ out work Potluck !


----------



## Stingertap

I have a recipe to contribute, but no pic.

(Party Sized) Satan's Spawn Buffalo Chicken Wing Dip with Black Bean Tortilla Chips:

4 Containers of Sour Cream
1 Package Cream Cheese
1/2 Cup Blue Cheese (Can use bottled Dressing or crumbles)
1/3 to 1/2 Cup Frank's Red Hot Hot Buffalo Sauce
Salt and Pepper to taste
4 Cups Skinless Chicken Breast (Cooked and shredded)
2 Bags Shredded Cheese (I use mix of Mozz and Provolone)
1 Dropper Red Food Coloring
2 Bags Black Bean Tortilla Chips, or Mission Halloween Mix (I'll put link for them below)

*Note: I also add chopped red, green, and yellow bell peppers for added flavor. This is optional, and entirely up to you.

1. On cookie sheet, bake chicken breasts at 350 for 4 minutes a side, or until juices run clear.

2. While chicken bakes, Mix sour cream, cream cheese, hot sauce and blue cheese (Of your desired form) in large bow.

3. When chicken is done, shred with fork. Add to dip mixture.

4. Spread dip in large baking pan, and bake for 10 minutes on 350.

5. When done, add red food coloring until desired shade of red. Add bags of cheese over top. Serve warm or cold.

Mission Halloween Tortilla mix: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mission-Halloween-Tortilla-Chips-12-oz/20434375


----------



## AtmosFX_Jen

The Satan spawn stuff has me really hungry right now. I need to stop reading this thread at work. haha


----------



## JPGoodspeed

I found a recipie a few years back for Jalapeno Screamers (jalapeno poppers made to look like deep-fried mice). Here's a link to the original recipe: http://www.instructables.com/id/Jalepeno-Chili-Pepper-Screamers/


----------



## Manderpander87

Last year I made little bagel pizza's and used olives and shaped them into spiders on top of them. They looked really cool, just gotta remember to take a picture of the food this year. I was too excited about the decorations haha.


----------



## tk3470

*Monster Cotta*

My favorite is my version of panna cotta I call Monster cotta

The way I do it its perfect for the ice and jello molds hold the shape no distortion at all.

_Link to Kickstarter fundraiser removed by moderator. Solicitations are a violation of forum rules._


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Graveyard Cake! :googly: It's so yummy! I always have ice cream on the side.










http://www.food.com/recipe/spooktacular-halloween-graveyard-cake-101397


----------

